# Search and Apps Grayed Out



## soccermeister (Jan 23, 2006)

I installed my Tivo Bolt+ 3TB a couple of days ago. From Tivo Central, the Search and Apps are grayed out and do not respond when I click on them. Does it take time for these to function or am I missing something?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

soccermeister said:


> I installed my Tivo Bolt+ 3TB a couple of days ago. From Tivo Central, the Search and Apps are grayed out and do not respond when I click on them. Does it take time for these to function or am I missing something?


Settings, Help, Account & System Info, System Information. Do all the dates look ok?


----------



## soccermeister (Jan 23, 2006)

Yup, dates look fine. INdexing was done Tuesday the 14th at 4:41 am, GC Monday the 13th. VCM Connection successful today, scheduled again later today.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

soccermeister said:


> Yup, dates look fine. INdexing was done Tuesday the 14th at 4:41 am, GC Monday the 13th. VCM Connection successful today, scheduled again later today.


Sorry, but I'm out of guesses. I know what you see is abnormal. Also, the combination of Apps and Search is weird. Search by itself would be a TiVo server problem, but it would also have What to Watch Now grayed out. If you have tried the usual restart, then I hope you get help here and not have to call Asia.


----------



## soccermeister (Jan 23, 2006)

Strange, I rebooted the Tivo and now the Search and Apps links are working


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

soccermeister said:


> I installed my Tivo Bolt+ 3TB a couple of days ago. From Tivo Central, the Search and Apps are grayed out and do not respond when I click on them. Does it take time for these to function or am I missing something?


I know you said it's fixed, but it sounds like network connection issues or even the tivo software that handles the networking stuff


----------



## bradlea (Feb 10, 2002)

I got a new 1 TB Bolt OTA and I can not get the Prime Membership app to show up in the apps selection. I can choose it but does not show up in app selection. Also all “other apps” are all grayed out. My roamio could display Amazon prime membership.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

bradlea said:


> I got a new 1 TB Bolt OTA and I can not get the Prime Membership app to show up in the apps selection. I can choose it but does not show up in app selection. Also all "other apps" are all grayed out. My roamio could display Amazon prime membership.


One is called Prime and the other Prime Video


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

bradlea said:


> I got a new 1 TB Bolt OTA and I can not get the Prime Membership app to show up in the apps selection. I can choose it but does not show up in app selection. Also all "other apps" are all grayed out. My roamio could display Amazon prime membership.


With TE4 there is only one app displayed. Look at Add & Manage Apps in User Preferences. The old Prime is now Prime Membership.

If search, etc. is grayed out, you have a network issue.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

This issue is occurring in a tivo premier too. Which follows the 'it's a network/server issue' hypothesis
a reboot seems to have solved my problem


----------

